# I may bite the bullet and buy a Easycam.



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Was chatting with the folks at Easycam about their Sewer cameras.
I know how a bunch of you are die hard Ridgid See Snake fans But Ridgid is just not in my budget. In cost and possible cost in repairs for a small company like mine.
Easycam is coming out with a distance counter and data display keyboard they claim in about 30 to 45 days. If I purchase the unit they will upgrade this for free. I just pay the shipping back and forth.

I have the money for the unit. They will send it to me on a 14 day trial. Just can't get it dirty or use it in a sewer. Fine worth the shipping to try it out. Has to be better than my South Coast Equipment camera.
Self repair is a big bonus in my area and budget with off the shelf monitors and recorders, etc., 2 year warrantee so I should be able to make that back and then some under the warrantee time. If I choose to do this I will post everything I can on it.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Good luck and let us know how it works out for you.

Mark


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

ToUtahNow said:


> Good luck and let us know how it works out for you.
> 
> Mark


 Will do Just hope December does not slow down on me.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Are you opposed to buying a used camera?

If not you may be able to get a deal on a Ridgid from AJ Coleman in Chicago, they rebuild trade ins and sell them all the time, and they back what they sell with a factory warranty.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

UnclogNH said:


> Will do Just hope December does not slow down on me.


 
I figure you will be doing all of a us a favor. A lot of times we stick with the tried and tested because it is what we know. Protech did a great review of the K-60 knock off, although the machine didn't fair well none of us would have know either way. If you come back with a good review of the Easy Cam there may be more be more on this board who can pony up the money for a camera.

Mark


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Killertoiletspider said:


> Are you opposed to buying a used camera?
> 
> If not you may be able to get a deal on a Ridgid from AJ Coleman in Chicago, they rebuild trade ins and sell them all the time, and they back what they sell with a factory warranty.


Called them up Ron (SewerRatz) gave me their number. They said anything they get used on Ridgid see snakes gets put into rental units.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

ToUtahNow said:


> I figure you will be doing all of a us a favor. A lot of times we stick with the tried and tested because it is what we know. Protech did a great review of the K-60 knock off, although the machine didn't fair well none of us would have know either way. If you come back with a good review of the Easy Cam there may be more be more on this board who can pony up the money for a camera.
> 
> Mark


 Before I bought my Cheap only pushes about 50 feet but somehow still works south coast equipment sewer camera. All I used was Ridgid see snakes at RR. Great units. They way calls come in lack of call volume budget is tight. I'm still nervous about dropping $4200 on a 200 foot easycam. Banks aint lending nuttin.


----------



## southbeachplumb (Dec 28, 2009)

*South Coast Equipment*

Hey, dont know about you guys, but ive used rigid, general, spartan etc..
Same issues with all of them. High priced cameras with high priced repairs:furious:.
I have several South Coast Equipment units including one of there jetters.
There equipment has been 99% reliable to me in the past 6 years:thumbup:. There service has been more than expected. And fact is, these guys are the only ones who have givin me a warranty repair with-out charge :thumbsup:.


PlumberBob


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

southbeachplumb said:


> Hey, dont know about you guys, but ive used rigid, general, spartan etc..
> Same issues with all of them. High priced cameras with high priced repairs:furious:.
> I have several South Coast Equipment units including one of there jetters.
> There equipment has been 99% reliable to me in the past 6 years:thumbup:. There service has been more than expected. And fact is, these guys are the only ones who have givin me a warranty repair with-out charge :thumbsup:.
> ...


I own a SEC camera. First one broke on first job :furious: Then bought a second one. It still works but push cable is crap. Fogs up lucky if I can push it 50 feet. But still works. When it does not fog up picture is pretty good. But Does not do what I need done. I was approved for a loan and was going to buy a See Snake but city got a camera and does it for free. :furious:
Bit the bullet and bought the easycam paid cash no bills 2 year warrantee
I refuse to dump $2000- $4000 on a SEC camera. So far Easycam works really good best of all it's paid off. Even with the city doing it free I can use it in other towns. Should make the money back on it quick in other towns with out worring about making those monthy payments.

I'm so glad I found out the city bought a camera before buying the see snake the city gave me 80% of my camera work :furious:


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

southbeachplumb said:


> Hey, dont know about you guys, but ive used rigid, general, spartan etc..
> Same issues with all of them. High priced cameras with high priced repairs:furious:.
> I have several South Coast Equipment units including one of there jetters.
> There equipment has been 99% reliable to me in the past 6 years:thumbup:. There service has been more than expected. And fact is, these guys are the only ones who have givin me a warranty repair with-out charge :thumbsup:.
> ...


Are you a sales rep.? Because it sure sounds like it. I have heard just the opposite about the reliability of SouthCoast Equipment from people.


----------



## southbeachplumb (Dec 28, 2009)

Not a sales rep, just a local 2 truck operation. I heard the same thing. found out something different.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

southbeachplumb said:


> Not a sales rep, just a local 2 truck operation. I heard the same thing. found out something different.


 Guy had one and they sucked...I couldn't suggest one to a friend with a straight face.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> Guy had one and they sucked...I couldn't suggest one to a friend with a straight face.


Had two and both sucked.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

southbeachplumb said:


> Not a sales rep, just a local 2 truck operation. I heard the same thing. found out something different.


Thats real nice...
How about stopping here...
http://www.plumbingzone.com/newthread.php?do=newthread&f=3
and posting a little bit about yourself and the 2 truck operation...
Where your from what code you follow blah blah blah...

We all did it you should too!:whistling2:


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Same guy made a smilier post on Ridgid. Sure sounds like a sales rep. What do they say walks like a duck quacks like a duck.... ... .


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

SewerRatz said:


> Same guy made a smilier post on Ridgid. Sure sounds like a sales rep. What do they say walks like a duck quacks like a duck.... ... .


 If he is their sales. I just want him to know both sec cameras sucked.
Can I get my money back :whistling2:


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

southbeachplumb said:


> Hey, dont know about you guys, but ive used rigid, general, spartan etc..
> Same issues with all of them. High priced cameras with high priced repairs:furious:.
> I have several South Coast Equipment units including one of there jetters.
> There equipment has been 99% reliable to me in the past 6 years:thumbup:. There service has been more than expected. And fact is, these guys are the only ones who have givin me a warranty repair with-out charge :thumbsup:.
> ...



I sold some used Spartan machines to a plumber in San Diego. Each time he came to pick one up he was either dropping off or picking up his camera from SCE. Not a good image to me.


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

Unclog did you decide to keep the easy cam or return it. If you kept it how is it working out for you??


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Bollinger plumber said:


> Unclog did you decide to keep the easy cam or return it. If you kept it how is it working out for you??


Yes, had to keep it. I applied for a loan while I had it on 14 day trial was approved was going to buy the Seesnake but then I found out the city bought a camera and doing this service for free :furious:. Needless to say I turned down the loan not worth the risk even with $4000 down payments were still high . Needed to spend the money before the end of the year. So I just paid cash for the easycam I need a camera bad but did not want to risk having it repossessed because city is taking my work :furious:.
I know a lot of you said buy a used Seesnake. Not a good risk for me to take. If it breaks repairs no warrantee :no: had me nervous. So The smart move was to buy the Easycam 2 year warrantee I'll make my money back on it in two years. So far not bad at all. The push cable had me nervous but I pushed it out about 120 feet with 3 bends no problem. The say the distance counter is coming out in a few months they are giving me a free upgrade on it. The free monitor sucks hook it up to my 13 inch TV it comes in clear. Has a locator. No skids so I ordered one from Mytana a snow ball and used my drumel to core it out to make it fit. Works awesome need 4" sewer to use it 3" I just use the head works good too.
Picture of snow ball below. If any one buys the easycam this is a good skid make up just a little pain in the azz to core it out to make it fit but worth it.


----------

